# Non UK Resident Landlord's Insurance



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi
I'm finding it difficult to find a company that will sell me non resident landlord insurance for my apartment in Chichester, which I rent out. Can anyone recommend a company that will sell me this type of insurance? 
Thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I've used these for several years






Specialist Personal and Business Insurance | Towergate


Whether it’s insuring your business or pleasure, Towergate’s specialists are here to help you get the right cover.




www.towergateinsurance.co.uk


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Relyat said:


> I've used these for several years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Relyat, I'll contact them, much appreciated.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

We used this company for several years.....

t: 01788 818781
e: [email protected]
w: www.cia-insurance.co.uk

CIA Insurance Services Limited
Boughton Leigh House
Brownsover Road
Rugby
CV21 1AW


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Localizer said:


> We used this company for several years.....
> 
> t: 01788 818781
> e: [email protected]
> ...


Thanks Localizer, I'll check them out too. Much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Have used CIA Insurance as landlord. Good service.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Have used CIA Insurance as landlord. Good service.


Thanks Joppa for that, much appreciated.


----------

